# No sound on youtube using the DTV wireless connection



## BYRK (Jul 10, 2008)

I have it hooked up and it plays the video. But it has no sound. Also what's the point of having twitter when all it has is what people are watching. I thought it would show my tweets


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

Bump.
I have the same problem with the Youtube App
Pandora works fine and so does VOD.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

It appears to have resolved itself, with the passage of time. I installed it yesterday, and I believe it needs 24 hours or so to do whatever it needed to do.


----------

